# Got Ammo?



## Sandibeach (Apr 30, 2012)

Has anyone noticed a little relief in the Ammo shortage? My local dealer got some new pistols, but I didn't notice much of any ammo. How about in your area?


----------



## Arney (Sep 22, 2012)

Milwaukee Wisconsin Area- Cannot find 9mm, 40 or 45 in any stores......as of the past week. Cabelas, Wally world, Farm Fleet etc.......


----------



## campbed (Feb 16, 2013)

I only buy on-line. My time is too valuable to spend driving around looking for ammo, or god forbid standing in some line at 6am for just 0/50/100/150 rnds. It is cheaper than even Wallyworld if you add in gas, time, effort per round acquired. And please don't give me the "but I got 150 rnds at Wallyworld for only $14.99 per box, I'm a genius." Add in all the time/gas/effort you drove there (each time) and came away with nothing, into that $14.99.

Did the same thing for all my iPhone purchases. Saw a bunch of people camped in front of stores in the cold, ordered mine on-line, had it delivered to my door at 10am the day it was released (that was a pleasant surprise though).

Good luck, and be safe out there.


----------



## Tenebrous (Jan 13, 2012)

Nothing around Philly suburb's area -- no 9mm, .357 SIG, no 45 ACP.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Arney said:


> Milwaukee Wisconsin Area- Cannot find 9mm, 40 or 45 in any stores......as of the past week. Cabelas, Wally world, Farm Fleet etc.......


Shorty's Shooting Sports, West Allis has .40 and .45 in stock not sure about 9mm.....
Shorty's Shooting Sports Concealed Carry Courses Milwaukee Wisconsin


----------



## TheWoodCrafter (Dec 22, 2012)

I can find some 9mm if I hit the gun shops on just the right day at lunch time.

But then it is gone by the end of the day.

Anybody notice that Wallys seems to be getting out of the firearms business?
The few stores by me have cut way back on the the products in the gun aisle and the ammo case is always empty.


----------



## Jhnbaker41 (May 14, 2013)

Campbed, where do you order online? What prices are you seeing on .45cal?


----------



## 745 (Feb 8, 2013)

In SW Pennsylvania, I'm starting to see a bit more ammunition available mostly in the larger LGS's. My favorite mom and pop store gets in a few boxes of .40 S&W and .45 ACP every so often but no 9mm or 5.56mm for a while.

Lately one of the three Walmart's in my area has had 9mm, .40 and .45 when I visited them during the afternoon, believe it or not.

Ace's Sporting Goods in Washington, PA has Federal 5.56mm in the 420 round ammo cans as well as all handgun calibers but their price seems to be a bit high for my wallet. They also have CCI .22 LR (standard velocity) and for $3.79 per box of 50, I bought the 200 round limit the past few days.


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Haven't seen .22 in months and when I ask, the price at Big 5 is $32 for Winchester 500. Get real. Price at Dick's for Rem golden 525 is holding about $21. Better, but they don't have any either. A great price on something you don't have doesn't do me any good. I wont camp there waiting for the truck.

I did find 4 boxes of 50 rd 9mm Federal 115gr FMJ RN for $13.97 each at Wally in Denver. First I've found there this year. And my backorder of whitebox Winchester 9mm got here last Wednesday. Bought that in December for $25 for 100 rd online only from Bass Pro and haven't seen anything else I can buy from them since on line or otherwise. They have had pretty much nothing on the shelves since Christmas. Nothing I shoot anyway. No 9mm and only spotty .357 at inflated prices.

Maybe things _are_ loosening up a bit. I hope so.

Overall I am disappointed with Bass Pro prices and products on the shelves just about every time I walk in there but they are, for now, the only game near me. 
A huge Cabela's is going up south of Denver, within 15 miles of my house, supposed to be open before fall I think. I will love walking through it but I'm wondering if they have really good deals there or not. Opinions?


----------



## campbed (Feb 16, 2013)

Jhnbaker41 said:


> Campbed, where do you order online? What prices are you seeing on .45cal?


Same places everyone else does, depends on price (< .30 for 9mm, < .11 for 22LR) and being lucky hitting a site while the inventory lasts (less than 5 minutes usually). Ammoseek or Gunbot, and open a bunch of sites in differnet browser tabs (Ammoman, Luckygunner, Natchez, etc, the usual suspects). I'm lucky, I sit on my ass in front of a work-at-home PC all day, so when I'm on the hunt, I can scan many times in an hour.

I lied, while driving back from refereeing a soccer match, I stopped by an on-the-way-LGS, and what do you know, they had 9mm 115g FMJ, from THREE manufactures stacked up a couple feet! Bought my limit (2 boxes of 100rds at 29.95 each..). So if I stumble across a deal (I have the magic less than 30 cents memorized at this point), I bite like anyone else.

I only look for 9mm and 22LR, sorry.


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Online I have found, once in a while, Georgia Arms "Canned Heat" 9mm actually available. My Question is, I have heard here that canned heat is good ammo but what does the tag *'NATO'* on it signify? Is this a hotter load, cooler load, no difference, equal to a +P indicator or what? 124gr FMJ NATO 500 rd for $145 listed as 1150fps. Not in stock today though and then there would be the shipping so I am waiting for a little lower anyway. I am looking for something to feed my new Shield and I want it to be less expensive but still reliable stuff for paper punching for now, Hornady FTX which is at 1140fps or something like it for later probably. Only been to the range with it once so far and I'm not happy about it. I want to have some fun with it.


----------



## GUNMAN1947 (Jun 7, 2013)

Go to Clayton's Gun Range/Store, RT 611 just east of the air base outside of Philly. He's loaded for bear, AR's, AK's, Mags and Ammo !! I'm in Levittown, it's a little trip for me, but it's worth it.


----------



## chrisdxn (Jun 9, 2013)

I heard "Ammunition to go" had some .45 ammo. I have not even been to target practice as I am not using my defense ammo for target practice.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I've been able to pick up a few .45s and 9mm recently at two nearby Walmart stores. Just today my wife, at my request, checked the Wally World closest to our home and found they had Winchester white box .45 ACP , 230 FMJ in stock. They limited each customer to three boxes so she got me three 100 count boxes. Last week I was able to get two boxes of 9mm and one box of .45 ammo (All 50 round boxes) at the other nearby Walmart and she was able to pick me up three more boxes of .45 ammo. Here in Ky. things are starting to look a little better as far as pistol ammo is concerned, but I'm still getting what I can when I can.


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

im starting to see more ammo in stock... at freedomunitions.com prices have drop just a little in the past week... new and remanufactured...


----------



## LONGHAIR (Jul 4, 2013)

I happened to be in wally world yesterday (not my favorite place btw) and the shelves were very thin. They had some rifle ammo, but nothing in the pistol case.
Gander Mountain sells theirs out as soon as the truck brings it in. 
I went to the new Cabela's today. They had plenty of defensive rounds but seemed a little slim on target ammo. (.40 SW)

A local gun shop/shooting range refers to the UPS man as Santa Claus. Because they never know what gifts he will have for them. They get new stock months after ordering.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Ranges & stores have been getting stock but either it's range use only or sells out immediately. .. I've been using a local reloading company that great prices and has plenty of stock... and he delivers if I buy over 1,000 rds. Got tired of buying 3 boxes at a time and hunting online or hunting in stores... my time could be used for better things.

Blew threw 300 rds today and didn't think twice about it... been several months since I could shoot that much without concern for my stock.

I recommend looking up local reloaders (who are licensed) and try em' out. You may get lucky and find a great local source.


----------



## 07stang (Jul 17, 2013)

I am in Wilmington DE and there is still a shortage here. Now finding reloading components i have no problem at all. 
Thank god i got into reloading.....
I have been looking for 22 ammo and that is almost impossible to find around here.


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

I've seen some recently in a Gander Mountain, but only in bulk. 9mm FMJ. Don't know if I just caught them on a good day, or if there's some relief coming around. Not exactly a bad price either, considering the gouging that's been going on. I think it was $120.00 for 350 rounds.


----------



## firearm (Aug 17, 2013)

I’m in my mid 50’s and decided to get a gun for home defense as well as a new hobby. I never thought 
I would have a hard time finding/buying ammo to practice the art of shooting.

While I’ve been in gun and sporting good stores lately, I see people buying all kinds of guns which has me scratching my head. 
I’m not planing on buying another firearm until I see more ammo on the shelf. I hope whatever the reason is for the elusive 
ammo, I can find some soon at a reasonable price or I will be going back to my last hobby...... Fly Fishing!


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

No round nose 9 mm around me anywhere for months (since the beginning of the year really) and it's really pizzing me off now. So, I have reserved myself to the belief that I have to order it from here on unless I luck out once in a while. Has anyone here used ammo from these places? If yes, thoughts on the transaction and performance?

9mm Luger 115gr Range Master FMJ - 500 Rounds - NO LIMIT - High Country Ammunition

Battle Bag Ammo Remanufactured 9mm Luger 115gr - 100rd | Battle Bag Ammo

Bitteroot Valley Ammunition & Components - © 2011

Store | BangItAmmo.com


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Here in Athens I have seen 9mm, 40S&W,45ACP but rarely see any 22 LR. I have been buying the others just in case things get worse before they get better. One store has 22LR but they will only sell you 1 box of 50 but I guess that beats nothing at all. It's slowly improving in Athens but the shelves are empty for sure for a long time.


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

Well, I just ordered 250 rounds of reman 9 mm FMJ from LAX Ammo. Chose them over the others because of price per, shipping cost (not jacked up and choices), and claimed fast out the door time. Hoping for a happy 250 down range.


----------



## MarineScott (Jan 13, 2013)

Bought some 22LR, and 9mm at Walmart........I check every time I go in. Prices are not too bad


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

I got the ammo I ordered from LAX on Wednesday. All plain brass cases (no mix-n-match), no marks that would tell you they're reloaded, nice/clean/shiny. So, I made a quick run down to the range a little bit ago and tried it out. Pressed for time so just six rounds in each of my four magazines, plus another four rounds, just because, and no issues at all. Same sound, same recoil, all went on target (my just-finished-this -afternoon steel targets and stand). Very happy with the transaction and the ammo. And my new targets/stand.


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

Slowly but surely some ammo suppliers locally are beginning to have more stock. The local Scheels actually has *choices* in various calibers and no limits. Unfortunately, a lot of the choices are not stuff I'd normally shoot and getting the stuff I want is still a challenge. I scored 3 boxes of S&B .32 ACP 73 grain hardball at prices cheaper than I could find on the 'Net last week ($19 a box) and they had a dozen options on .45 ACP and 9mm.

So, the ammo shortage is still very much with us *but* seems to be waning to some degree here locally. The local Gander Mountain? Nothing on the shelves yet...the local Gun Shop? Still high prices, low selection and sold out of popular stuff most the time.

Just a boogie check on local ammo supplies - I'm in North western Illinois.

VooDoo


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

another range visit this morning. took my son, brother in law, and nephew. the latter two got their first experience with firearms and are now both 'fans'. don't know if my bro in law will ever own one but, he had a great time and did very well. they both did. went through another 50 rounds or so of the LAX ammo without a hitch.

Side note: Hornady Critical Defense ammo worked very well in my wife's Bersa Thunder 380. Five rounds as fast as I could reaquire the target and pull the trigger = perfect. All within 3.5-4" group from 30'.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

In Western N.C. we have venders that set-up roadside to sell ammo


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> In Western N.C. we have venders that set-up roadside to sell ammo


Now *THAT* is frigging cool. :smt038 :smt041


----------

